# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Khoảnh khắc huy hoàng

## namutehy

Anh chồng trở về, nét mặt hầm hầm hỏi vợ: "Tôi hỏi cô, ai là cái chủ của nhà này?"

Cô vợ nựng:

- Thôi đi nỡm, tháng này có lương rồi hả?

----------


## nguyetnt

hiiiiiiii.... hơi bùn cười tí

----------

